

Zuckerberg forecasts mobile will pull Facebook out of its stock market hole - cwilson
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/11/zuckerberg-says-mobile-will-pull-facebook-out-of-its-stock-market-hole/

======
zoowar
ROFL

